# Existing bar



## xxxxxxJimmy 360 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi. We are looking to buy a Bar in Greece, which has been operational for approx 10
years.

The owners are sending us financial reports and we have friends who are checking the place out in person.

Before i go standing in line waiting for somebody to tell me i'm in the wrong office lol could anybody tell me what paperwork i would need to have to run it.

We know we have to have an accountant which we have on stand by and we already have our Tax papers sorted and bank accounts that just need to be upgraded to business.

Is there anything else you wonderful people can think of.....

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 20, 2009)

*Starting any business*

Hi Jim
You will be standing in more than one line...and you will be there for a very long time. There are various rules and regs attached to any business here...most of them contradictory..
You will need to prove residential status..are you 'qualified' to run a bar...can you prove it?...how are you buying the bar...does the bar have all its papers up to date...food...music...are all the taxes up to date. Are the owners telling you the truth with regard to all the above...who actually ownes it...and can they prove it. 
Sorry to sound cynical...but after ten years here and a great many dealings with the tax offices...various officials..lawyers..accountants...and of the course the locals...I dont trust anybody....at all...until it has been proved beyond reasonable doubt that they are straight..honest....and I dont believe a word I am told either...because if it is from an official...it is often personal opinion rather than cast iron fact. Get everything in writing...and I mean everything..
If this were England...most of them woould be either in prison...or out of a job. 

I am fortunate to have found good professionals at long last...but it has been a struggle...and it has cost me dear. I have been trying to set up a business here for nearly three years...and have been pushed from pilar to post and back...after a while..the fun goes out of it..and one startes getting very annoyed by all the above...I have had to stop..before I went mad!

Get a good lawyer...accountant..translator..you will need them

Oh and by the way...you will be up all night...and I hope you dont mind cigarette smoke. 

Otherwise...best of luck...hope it turns out well..its a beautiful country.

Jeremy

















jim & Kaz said:


> Hi. We are looking to buy a Bar in Greece, which has been operational for approx 10
> years.
> 
> The owners are sending us financial reports and we have friends who are checking the place out in person.
> ...


----------



## xxxxxxJimmy 360 (Oct 8, 2009)

Jeremy said:


> Hi Jim
> You will be standing in more than one line...and you will be there for a very long time. There are various rules and regs attached to any business here...most of them contradictory..
> You will need to prove residential status..are you 'qualified' to run a bar...can you prove it?...how are you buying the bar...does the bar have all its papers up to date...food...music...are all the taxes up to date. Are the owners telling you the truth with regard to all the above...who actually ownes it...and can they prove it.
> Sorry to sound cynical...but after ten years here and a great many dealings with the tax offices...various officials..lawyers..accountants...and of the course the locals...I dont trust anybody....at all...until it has been proved beyond reasonable doubt that they are straight..honest....and I dont believe a word I am told either...because if it is from an official...it is often personal opinion rather than cast iron fact. Get everything in writing...and I mean everything..
> ...


Hi Jeremy.

Thanks for the info. Sorry you have had such a hard time of it. We know the red tape out there is a mind field. That's why i trying to do as much as i can here before i have to stand in those lines.

Our friend has been trying to start her business over there as well and has been all season going back and forth to the tax office and council so on, so on and has lost many a nights sleep in doing so. Thankfully she is now up and running.

We know people who used to be quite high in the local council who are doing behind the scene checks on the owners as we speak.

I am a little puzzled tho buy what you meant ...."are you 'qualified' to run a bar...can you prove it"?. My wife used to manage a pub/ restaurant and i lent on a few supping. What sort of thing would they need to prove that we are qualified ?

The owners said they will go with us to every office with us and even the local Hospital to arrange the "Blue Book" to help out. We are at present having our criminal records done for a own Type A bar, which i believe we need to have translated for them.

Thats where we are at present, so anymore info would be great.

Thanks Jim


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 20, 2009)

By qualified...I mean the tax office will need to be convinced that you are indeed qualified to operate a bar...so you can get your commencement of business paper. 
Also...check out your social security ..TEBE.. liability..it can be pricey...depending on how many you employ..

Cheers









jim & Kaz said:


> Hi Jeremy.
> 
> Thanks for the info. Sorry you have had such a hard time of it. We know the red tape out there is a mind field. That's why i trying to do as much as i can here before i have to stand in those lines.
> 
> ...


----------



## bubbles01 (Sep 25, 2010)

HI

You also need to be aware that paperwork changes from Island to Island, and municipality to municipality and depends purely on who you speak to at the various offices, and whether they are in the mood to help....

Make sure you have applied for your full residents permits - you need to have held a greek bank account for 3 months and have had at least €300 a month being paid into it each month before they will give you a permit. Have your birth and marriage certificates translated into greek, stamped and notarised by a greek lawyer, not an british one who can translate. 

Also bear in mind that even if someone owns or leases the BUILDING the business is operating from - selling you that does not constitute selling you the business. An Individual's business registration is a seperate entity, and cannot be bought or sold. Neither can a licence. A licence can be transfered to a new owner, providing they meet the criteria stipulated by the municipality in question,but you cant open a new business registration in the same property until the previous business is completely closed down and thats before we even mention making sure the VAT on transferable business assets has been cleared.....

You can PM me for help if you like - I've bought 2 bars here in Greece, closed one and about to put the 2nd up for sale this month. I'm going into bigger premises and despite the hellish paperwork I still love what I do and wouldnt change it for the world..

Good Luck


----------



## xxxxxxJimmy 360 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Bubbles01.

Thanks for the feed back. Again some great info on in there. I will take you up on the PM if thats ok.

Jim


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

bubbles01 said:


> HI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

xenos said:


> bubbles01 said:
> 
> 
> > HI
> ...


----------



## bubbles01 (Sep 25, 2010)

xenos said:


> bubbles01 said:
> 
> 
> > HI
> ...


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 20, 2009)

In every official dealing I have had here, I have been asked for the residents card/permit...which has been accepted. So with regard to Xenos's comments..which I take note of.. there is the usual chaos and disparity wherever you go. I just show what I am asked to show and I never ask any more questions than I have to. It just leads to confusion and then usually..No!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bubbles01 said:


> Hi Xenos
> 
> I'm obviously being a bit thick, but despite having read the help files and followed the instructions I do not seem to be able to figure out how to PM on this board!!!
> 
> ...




You cannot use the pm facility as you have not made enough posts. 
The board is not to be used to sell your property unless you are a premium member.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> You cannot use the pm facility as you have not made enough posts.
> The board is not to be used to sell your property unless you are a premium member.


.....

It was merely an enquiry as to where the bar was and the cost. am I permitted to leave my email address to continue this conversation privately?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

xenos said:


> .....
> 
> It was merely an enquiry as to where the bar was and the cost. am I permitted to leave my email address to continue this conversation privately?


Any email addresses posted on the open forum will be deleted.
Once bubbles has enough posts you can communicate via pm but as has been pointed out she/he would be breaking forum rules if she/he attempts to use the forum for advertising her/his bar for sale.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Any email addresses posted on the open forum will be deleted.
> Once bubbles has enough posts you can communicate via pm but as has been pointed out she/he would be breaking forum rules if she/he attempts to use the forum for advertising her/his bar for sale.



....

with the greatest of respect, he merely mentioned that he had abar in response to a post. It was ME that enquired.

never mind


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

xenos said:


> ....
> 
> with the greatest of respect, he merely mentioned that he had abar in response to a post. It was ME that enquired.
> 
> never mind


I am simply explaining that if he/she responded to your enquiry with location and price etc it would be classed as advertising and therefore would have to bo deleted and an infraction imposed. Once he/she has enough posts for pm priveldges we won't know what you do there will we
Just don't encourage people to break the rules on the open forum.


----------



## xxxxxxJimmy 360 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks you all for your help. There are one or two problems with the bar that makes it not a sound financial venture.

So back to the drawing board for us,,,, for now. 

No doubt we will speak soon.
Jim


----------



## bubbles01 (Sep 25, 2010)

jim & Kaz said:


> Thanks you all for your help. There are one or two problems with the bar that makes it not a sound financial venture.
> 
> So back to the drawing board for us,,,, for now.
> 
> ...



Hi Jim

Glad you found out these troubles now, rather than later when it was too late!!

Good luck

xxx


----------



## puss (Sep 18, 2010)

My daughter had a restaurant and now a bar in Greece and never had to prove she was qualified to run either!!


----------



## unhappybunny (Nov 21, 2009)

Jeremy said:


> In every official dealing I have had here, I have been asked for the residents card/permit...which has been accepted. So with regard to Xenos's comments..which I take note of.. there is the usual chaos and disparity wherever you go. I just show what I am asked to show and I never ask any more questions than I have to. It just leads to confusion and then usually..No!


Well I live in a tiny tiny village in Crete .... nobody asks any questions ... you pay what you're asked to pay .... you make sure all your paperwork is up to date, and that you still have money in the bank .... then you're okay. Frankly, here ... it's who you know, not what you know.


----------

